

Ron Paul schedules House hearing to push gold standard - hippich
http://blog.chron.com/txpotomac/2011/09/ron-paul-schedules-house-hearing-to-push-gold-standard/

======
hippich
Stream -
[http://mfile3.akamai.com/65722/wmv/sos1467-1.streamos.downlo...](http://mfile3.akamai.com/65722/wmv/sos1467-1.streamos.download.akamai.com/65726/hearing0913112pm.asx)

Mention Bitcoin around 21:00

IMHO, this is big for Bitcoin

